# Ellenbogeprotektoren



## Tatü (1. Mai 2012)

Hi 
nach langer Zeit muß ich mir neue Ellenbogenprotektoren besorgen; am liebsten keine Harschale.
Welche Modelle fahrt ihr die bei dünnen Armen nicht rutschen? 
Danke


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Mai 2012)

sixsixone veggie: schlechte Passform, rutschen, Schutzfunktion ok

Jetzt möchte ich mir die Poc VPD 2.0 gönnen, sauteuer, aber ich hoffe die sitzen gut und stören nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lyndwyn (1. Mai 2012)

Ich hab die sixsixone evo. Zur Schutzfunktion kann ich nichts sagen, da es (zum Glück) noch keinen Praxistest gab. Hab aber auch die Knievariante und die haben bisher immer ihren Dienst getan. Sie sind relativ angenehm zu tragen, bei den Hausstrecken lasse ich die Ellenbogenprotektoren mittlerweile aber aufgrund der guten Wärmefunktion  und doch ein wenig eingeschränkten Bewegungsfreiheit zu Haus.


----------



## mangolassi (1. Mai 2012)

POC VPD
Und ich hab wirklich dünne Arme und bin paranoid, weil ich genau wegen rutschenden 661 mal eine fiese Verletzung hatte.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. Mai 2012)

ich habe jetzt hier die POC VPD 2.0 in Größe S liegen, machen einen super Eindruck, und sind angenehm zu tragen... aber ich bin nicht sicher ob die da bleiben wo sie sollen. der kleine Gurt zum festzurren ist am Unterarm... erscheint mir etwas unlogisch...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. Mai 2012)

@Frau Rauscher:
Vllt den linken mim rechten verwechselt


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. Mai 2012)

lesen kann ich schon noch


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. Mai 2012)

so, hatte im Bikeladen noch mal andere Schoner zum Vergleich anprobiert, und danach beschlossen, die poc zu behalten.
Gestern auf Tour hatte ich sie an. OK, warm wird es damit schon, aber die Teile sitzen bombenfest ohne einzuschnüren, keinerlei Druckstellen, da sie innen TOP verarbeitet sind. Seeehr angenehm zu tragen! Der Mehrpreis lohnt sich! Vielleicht schau ich mir davon auch mal die Knieprotektoren an...


----------



## Tatü (28. Mai 2012)

Ich war im Urlaub noch einmal mit meinen alten Ellenbogenprotektoren unterwegs
Jetzt muß ich mich verstärkt um neue kümmern. 

Als Knieprotis kann ich dir von 661 die Evo Knee Guards empfehlen
http://www.bikeunit.de/304803.html?_cid=1_3_1_6295_6346_6349_304803_&c=18#knee-guard-evo-knee-guard-schwarz

Sie sitzen super, ich kann gut mit denen strampeln und sind günstiger als die POC.


----------

